# Showing already??? (day 128 pics)



## Tmaxson (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a Nigi/Pygmy mix that I'm pretty sure is pregnant (no blood tests but was bred on October 14 and hasn't gone back into heat).  She sure does look like she is showing already.  Is that possible?  Her last kidding was a large single and she really didn't look all that pregnant until the very end, she is already bigger now than she ever was last time and we still have a ways to go.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 6, 2012)

My goats seem to look a bit bigger by a month. By two and three months they are huge already. So yeah, she could be looking larger already. Congrats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2012)

:bun


----------



## Tmaxson (Dec 10, 2012)

So thought I would show some comparrison pics just for fun and maybe I should change this to a kidding thread 

The first picture is of Jessica about two weeks before kidding last February







This is her on Dec 6 which is only 53 days in






And here is one of her from the front, such a pretty little girl


----------



## Tmaxson (Dec 20, 2012)

Here she is day 66, she is definitely growing.


----------



## madcow (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow! Dramatic differences between the 2 times!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, she's looking bigger.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2012)

So when is she due??


----------



## Tmaxson (Dec 21, 2012)

March 8 is 145 days


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 21, 2012)

That's right close to Alana. She's due on March 5th. I do the 150 days because that's average.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 21, 2012)

I have two due that week.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 2, 2013)

Here we are day 77.  I think she almost as big around now as she is long.  Can't even imagine what she is going to look like in 2 more months.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> My goats seem to look a bit bigger by a month. By two and three months they are huge already. So yeah, she could be looking larger already. Congrats.


*
X2. I couldn't believe it but sure enough just after 1 month they already looked bigger. *


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 2, 2013)

Whoa - she is WAY bigger than my two both due in January!


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 3, 2013)

I showed this picture to someone and their comment was "I think she has a herd in there".  She had a pretty big single doe last year that weighed close to 5lbs, I'm hoping for smaller multiples since I did have to assist a bit with the larger single.


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 3, 2013)

My ND doe, Yoko, is due on March 8th too! That is her day 145! My girl is starting to show as well, definitely bigger, but not in the overweight or big rumen sort of way.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 22, 2013)

She is really getting big now


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 22, 2013)

That looks like Sis!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 22, 2013)

Any chance she was bred in Sept instead of Oct?  She's huge. L.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 22, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Any chance she was bred in Sept instead of Oct?  She's huge. L.


I know really, she needs a wide load sign.  I keep thinking that same thing but, no she was only with the buck for about 30 min on October 14 when she went into standing heat.  I just can't even imagine how she can go all the way to the middle of March.   She just might explode before then.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 22, 2013)

We had one that looked like that last year. By the time she popped we were calling her the Hindengoat.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 22, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> We had one that looked like that last year. By the time she popped we were calling her the Hindengoat.


How many did your Hindengoat have?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> We had one that looked like that last year. By the time she popped we were calling her the Hindengoat.


* I have one of those! I just weight taped her at 225 pounds!  And she still has 4 more weeks left. 
*


----------



## Tmaxson (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry no new pics but today I was checking on her and I can not only feel babies on her baby side but also on her rumen side so I think she is full of babies.   It's going to be interesting to see just how many and we don't have too much longer to wait.  She has also dropped a bit.   Maybe I'll get some new pics today and post them tomorrow.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 18, 2013)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazingly she only had 2.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2013)

T- I think you are gonna (well not you but your girl) have triplets... 

:bun  Not much longer!


----------



## Tmaxson (Feb 19, 2013)

Got some pics yesterday of my very large girl


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 19, 2013)

Let me revise my estimate..... 20? 

I think we mat just have to drop the hay by the day _after_ she kids..


----------



## Tmaxson (Feb 19, 2013)

Now you see what I mean, she is full of babies.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep got babies in there for sure.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 19, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yep got babies in there for sure.


 ..ya think??????


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 19, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yep got babies in there for sure.


No Straw, she just swallowed a watermelon whole!  Can't you tell that from the picture!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 19, 2013)

Geez she's loaded right up with 'em I'd say!


----------



## Tmaxson (Feb 20, 2013)

Wouldn't you know it, my husband was just scheduled for a spine specialist (2 year long story) appointment for March 8, (that is day 145 for this girl) so let's hope and pray she doesn't decide to go on that day.  After we meet with the specialist he is going to be scheduled for surgery but I am going to request that his surgery, even though he's been waiting for it for a long time not be scheduled until after March 18 (day 155).


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 20, 2013)

Hopefully that helps his back. I know you've said he has a bad bad and I know that that can totally SUCK. So hopefully he'll be better soon AND hopefully he gets to be there for kidding.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 20, 2013)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> Wouldn't you know it, my husband was just scheduled for a spine specialist (2 year long story) appointment for March 8, (that is day 145 for this girl) so let's hope and pray she doesn't decide to go on that day.  After we meet with the specialist he is going to be scheduled for surgery but I am going to request that his surgery, even though he's been waiting for it for a long time not be scheduled until after March 18 (day 155).


definitely postpone that..it's not like it's your child..   Just kidding! do your girls go early, on time, or late usually? My ND's go right on time.  May be they can get him in before...


----------



## Tmaxson (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea he has been dealing with back issues for over two years now.  We were originally scheduled to go to Asheville but finally found a Dr. at Duke Raleigh however the 8th is the earliest appt we could get.  My husband doesn't need to be with me for the birth although it would be nice this year not to have to do it all alone like I did last year.  But I do need to go with him to meet with the specialist.  If this was my other doe I wouldn't worry about it, but this girl had issues last year and I do need to be with her when she kids.

I didn't have a breed date for her last year since I bought her bred and all the person could tell me was that the buck got into the doe pen on the 16th of September.  She kidded on the 17th of February which was day 154 from the 16th but the buck stayed in with them so I have no idea the exact date she was bred.

I do feel comfortable knowing the ligs and watching for signs so I guess we will just play it by ear.  If it looks like she might kid on the 8th I may just stay home with her and be conferenced in on his appointment.

Can you just see that, me on skype or speaker phone with my husband and his Dr. and a screaming kidding goat by my side.   That's multitasking at it's best.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 20, 2013)

> Can you just see that, me on skype or speaker phone with my husband and his Dr. and a screaming kidding goat by my side.   That's multitasking at it's best.


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 23, 2013)

By any chance do you have someone you can trust to be with her if you can't conference call in? Course, I think that would be a great way to handle things. Dunno how the specialist would feel about it. But it would be an experience


----------

